# Snowboarding turned insane best of 2013/14



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sick footage

Snowboarding Turned Insane


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What's so insane? Those are all clips from movies and edits that have been out for a while now. If anything it's someones failed attempt at downloading a clip and re-editing it with a faster song that doesn't match.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What's so insane? Those are all clips from movies and edits that have been out for a while now. If anything it's someones failed attempt at downloading a clip and re-editing it with a faster song that doesn't match.


Thanks for your worthless contribution tool.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

This isn't going to turn out well...........


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> Thanks for your worthless contribution tool.


Oh did my opinion offend you? Are you upset someone realized that the original format this was in is far superior than a 5 minute cob job? 

Welcome to the Internet douche nozzle.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh did my opinion offend you? Are you upset someone realized that the original format this was in is far superior than a 5 minute cob job?
> 
> Welcome to the Internet douche nozzle.


Offended? Na. Just amazed at how special you think you are to the snowboarding community.


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What's so insane? Those are all clips from movies and edits that have been out for a while now. If anything it's someones failed attempt at downloading a clip and re-editing it with a faster song that doesn't match.


I do greatly apologize for offending you or anyone else on this site!! someone had posted it on my facebook. I thought it was a great watch, so I figured I'd share. I will attempt to not offend anyone by doing something so awful in the future.

Please accept my sincerest appologies.


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

douche nozzle lol

Player Hater's Ball Award Ceremony - YouTube

hater of the year


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

9won4 said:


> I do greatly apologize for offending you or anyone else on this site!! someone had posted it on my facebook. I thought it was a great watch, so I figured I'd share. I will attempt to not offend anyone by doing something so awful in the future.
> 
> Please accept my sincerest appologies.


Don't mind him. He doesn't represent the community. I enjoyed it.


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Don't mind him. He doesn't represent the community. I enjoyed it.


I don't by any means, my response was in Jest. As a long time "lurker" of this site and member for a year or so.....I respect BA's knowledge and informative contributions, I suppose at the expense of those posts :thumbsup:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

The hand slide on the rainbow rail was pretty sweet. The rest....cool, I guess.


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

That was actually pretty sick lol.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

not a bad video. but i do agree that its just a standard mash up of parts from alot of older movies with poor editing and music. 
if anything it just made me want to watch some of those full movies again.


----------



## BellaNina (Feb 17, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh did my opinion offend you? Are you upset someone realized that the original format this was in is far superior than a 5 minute cob job?
> 
> Welcome to the Internet douche nozzle.


Douche nozzle 

Could you not? :laugh::laugh:


----------

